# What lasiodora do you guys think this is ??



## Cpt.nemO (Mar 18, 2005)

It was sold to me as a parahybana but i think its a klugi or an itabunae, it has around 20 cm leg span.


----------



## koldaar (Mar 18, 2005)

Looks like parahybana to me.


----------



## Cpt.nemO (Mar 18, 2005)

Parahybana is completly black and has less hairs.  Anyone else ?  Someone that owns a parahybana perhaps ?


----------



## Keith Richard (Mar 18, 2005)

Cpt.nemO said:
			
		

> It was sold to me as a parahybana but i think its a klugi or an itabunae, it has around 20 cm leg span.


You absolutely certain that it's Lasiodora?


----------



## Spiderling LT (Mar 18, 2005)

I think that is lasiodora, I have one. but my is subadult female.


----------



## Cpt.nemO (Mar 18, 2005)

100% certain that is a lasiodora and 80 % certain its eaither a klugi or an Itabunae.


----------



## Randolph XX() (Mar 18, 2005)

diffcilis
klugi has white out line
L.i is lighter in color


----------



## becca81 (Mar 18, 2005)

http://giantspiders.com/L_parahybana.html


----------



## becca81 (Mar 18, 2005)

Cpt.nemO said:
			
		

> Parahybana is completly black and has less hairs.  Anyone else ?  Someone that owns a parahybana perhaps ?


_L. parahybana_, IME, is not always completely black.


----------



## Cpt.nemO (Mar 18, 2005)

becca81 said:
			
		

> http://giantspiders.com/L_parahybana.html



I ve checked this site ... that pic is incorrect man.  seriously
 the parahybana is totally black with a few dispersed salmon oloured hairs around her whole body..  This is not a parahybana, definately.


----------



## Cpt.nemO (Mar 18, 2005)

Here man, this is an actual guaranteed parahybana:


----------



## becca81 (Mar 18, 2005)

I don't see your point.  You're trying to ID your spider based on a photo.  If you bought the spider as a _L. parahybana_ from a reputable source, it's probably a _L. parahybana_.  Of course, there is no way for you to know without sending off a shed skin for verification.

Here's another link:
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=15466&highlight=genus+lasiodora


----------



## Cpt.nemO (Mar 18, 2005)

Man i've seen dozens of parahybanas, my spider is not a parahybana.  I will not discuss this further as i know its not one.  The source i got her from is not a reputable one.  its just another kid like me.


Man its just not a parahybana.  I mean just by the amount of hair it has you can already know its not a parahybana.  What i said above is that i thought it could be either a klugi or an itabunae.  And after all i wouldn't be making this thread if I thought that there was a chance that this might really be a parahybana.


----------



## Crotalus (Mar 18, 2005)

If its WC a locality might help.

/Lelle


----------



## Mike H. (Mar 18, 2005)

Only a guess....L.difficillis....


Awsome looking spider...

Regards, Mike  :clap:


----------



## RobertoMello (Mar 18, 2005)

*No doubt that its not a parahybana*

as i said to my friend nemo, its not a L. parahybana becaus of those red and big hairs on its back! i have looked for many L. parahybana pics and none looks as the one on the first pic!
for me theres no one with more credibility than Mr Rick West

and on his website you can see those 2 fantastic pics with different L. Parahybanas....

defenetely you are so good identifiing a tarantula as steve wonder!

http://www.birdspiders.com/index.cf...l&imageid=15B00847KD0B7KAEC2K14169022ED48EAA1

http://www.birdspiders.com/index.cf...l&imageid=15B011B9KD0B7KAEC2K14494D6C6CD271C7

--------------------------other pics---------------------------------

http://www.tarantulas-spider.com/spider-room/imagepages/image47.html

http://images.google.com.br/images?q=l+parahybana&hl=pt-BR


----------



## Cpt.nemO (Mar 18, 2005)

Thanks for the backup man.


----------



## meatbeef (Mar 20, 2005)

My guess is Parahybana or Klugi. I may be wrong, but thats what it looks like to me.


----------



## Guy (Mar 20, 2005)

Cpt.nemO said:
			
		

> I ve checked this site ... that pic is incorrect man.  seriously
> the parahybana is totally black with a few dispersed salmon oloured hairs around her whole body..  This is not a parahybana, definately.


So is this _L. parahybana_ ?


----------



## canadianmike (Mar 20, 2005)

*Parahybana*

This website sorts through the genus:

http://www.tarantulaspiders.com/pages/lasiodora.htm


----------



## Cpt.nemO (Mar 20, 2005)

Guy said:
			
		

> So is this _L. parahybana_ ?


It looks far more a parahybana than the one i posted at the start of the thread.  But still it seems a little to hairy and with the markings on the leg to stand out to be a parahybana.  Checkout the pic I posted earlier of a real parahybana.

I am not 100 % that is a parahybana.


----------



## Scylla (Mar 20, 2005)

It looks like my difficilis


----------



## FryLock (Mar 20, 2005)

Cpt.nemO said:
			
		

> It looks far more a parahybana than the one i posted at the start of the thread.  But still it seems a little to hairy and with the markings on the leg to stand out to be a parahybana.  Checkout the pic I posted earlier of a real parahybana.
> 
> I am not 100 % that is a parahybana.


All the L.parahybana in the UK (and most lightly all of Europe) come from 3 W/C egg sac’s collected in Campina Grande in the early 80’s afaik all captive stock outside of Brazil is also descended from these, I would have thought by now some one would have discovered if they were not real the L.parahybana of course I could be wrong as I don’t think there are update papers out that list species keys for Lasiodora (I believe Dr Bertani was stopped by not being able to get to see some types at the BMNH).

As for your spider id say there’s a good chance it’s L. klugi or L.difficilis but it’s not very “hairy” if is L.difficilis, but i would think there are a good few pro's you could get an better ID from a moult from (just because theres not update papers does not mean ppl have not seen/examined the types).


----------



## ConvergeNJ (Mar 21, 2005)

difficilis  or  itabunae

im leaning towards difficilis just because its more common


----------



## Guy (Mar 21, 2005)

Cpt.nemO said:
			
		

> It looks far more a parahybana than the one i posted at the start of the thread.  But still it seems a little to hairy and with the markings on the leg to stand out to be a parahybana.  Checkout the pic I posted earlier of a real parahybana.
> 
> I am not 100 % that is a parahybana.


This female is the parent to the one in the first link.


----------



## VirpZ (Mar 22, 2005)

Sold to me as Chromatopelma Cyaneo. ling   
After some molts the truth  emerged :clap: I love that girl  

She never show any kind of segregation with other Ts already loved L. Cristatus and L.Suina and nobody turned meal... no babies  :?  


*Old skin*






*Huge meal*






*after molt*






* So sexy*






Looks like L. Parahybana for you guys?


_______________________________
Yes my english sucks Im sorry


----------



## RobertoMello (Mar 23, 2005)

parahybana ? never... not to me!
seems to be L. difficilis....


----------

